# Mark Roe



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2018)

Forgot how much I hate this guy.

Biggest turn off in golf in Mark Roe talking. Can someone remind me how many majors he won and how long he was world number 1 for?????

A guy famous for forgetting to swap cards and nowt else.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm not sure winning majors etc is important but as a commentator I absolutely can't abide him. He comes across as so very arrogant


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 22, 2018)

Hate listening to him - such a boring rhythm to his voice and rarely has anything of value to say.


----------



## MartynB (Mar 22, 2018)

Complete melt, with him not commenting in the API last weekend I though sky had seen sense and got shut, sadly not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2018)

He is up there with Monty and Holmes as the two worst commentators/pundits in golf - all three can make you press the mute


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2018)

Horrible bias to him as well. 

Butch is such an impartial guy especially during the Ryder Cup yet Roe just can't hide his favouritism towards certain players. Add in the absolute codswallop he talks and he's a reason to switch off.

Why Sky persevere with him is beyond me. Dreadful isn't even close to describing his commentary in my opinion.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 22, 2018)

Roe is rank rotten for sure as is Faldo when he is on the golf channel


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Why Sky persevere with him is beyond me. Dreadful isn't even close to describing his commentary in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

couldn't agree more, his drone can't help viewing figures thats for sure!!


----------



## User2021 (Mar 22, 2018)

Dislike Roe with a passion.

Sky have some weird picks for golf presenters, Trish Johnson had me looking for a gun the other week.


----------



## r0wly86 (Mar 22, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Dislike Roe with a passion.

Sky have some weird picks for golf presenters, Trish Johnson had me looking for a gun the other week.
		
Click to expand...


Not just golf, SKY seem to pick commentators generally that are not well liked. Sturat Branes for the rugby springs instantly to mind, don't know one rugby fan that likes him


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 22, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			A guy famous for forgetting to swap cards and nowt else.
		
Click to expand...


No...he is also famous for charging Â£500 an hour for short game lessons!!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Mar 22, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Dislike Roe with a passion.

Sky have some weird picks for golf presenters, Trish Johnson had me looking for a gun the other week.
		
Click to expand...

Was it Trish Johnson who had just got a new sponsor and set of clubs and for the first time ever had customised them so they fitted her game. Asked why she had never done it before, she said she didn't know a golf fitting was possible.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh come on lads he did shoot the lowest score in the first round of the Open once and tried very hard to revive flower power.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2018)

"From the Get Go" What a Knob!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 22, 2018)

drive4show said:



			No...he is also famous for charging Â£500 an hour for short game lessons!!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't he work with Ross Fisher on putting?


----------



## MartynB (Mar 22, 2018)

He talked about a battle royal between Poulter and Fleetwood I think  WTAF??


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 22, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Doesn't he work with Ross Fisher on putting?
		
Click to expand...

Like this alot!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2018)

wasn't he also Le Westwoods short game coach for a while:rofl:


----------



## User2021 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Was it Trish Johnson who had just got a new sponsor and set of clubs and for the first time ever had customised them so they fitted her game. Asked why she had never done it before, she said she didn't know a golf fitting was possible.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - just fitted for Lynx irons at Precision Golf down in Byfleet - couldn't believe it when she said as a pro she had never been fitted.


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 22, 2018)

Jon Rahm has a trade mark fist pump, that's going by SKY driveler Mark Roe. :mmm:


----------



## Jensen (Mar 22, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Yep - just fitted for Lynx irons at Precision Golf down in Byfleet - couldn't believe it when she said as a pro she had never been fitted.
		
Click to expand...

Prior to her fitting she was using graphite shafts, but has now gone to steel &#128559;

I fell off my chair when she said that she never been custom fit. Wtf you're a Pro aren't you &#128559;


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2018)

Tommo21 said:



			Jon Rahm has a trade mark fist pump, that's going by SKY driveler Mark Roe. :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Mark Woe.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			wasn't he also Le Westwoods short game coach for a while:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Think he's worked with a number of tour pros, not just Westwood. I don't mind him (there are better out there) and to me the commentary is largely academic as I prefer to watch the pictures. I can see what is going on. I listen when someone is on course describing a shot, or a holes features and could listen to Rich Beem all day but otherwise it's largely background noise. 

Sadly in sports where the action is quicker like football it's the idiots like Owen etc, well most of the BT Sports football co-commentators actually, who talk too much and offer nothing insightful. Now they do annoy!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 22, 2018)

I quite like him....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I quite like him.... 

Click to expand...

Big call amongst this cacophony if dissenting voices


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 22, 2018)

He's maybe a decent guy.........sky..........no.


----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2018)

him and McGinley commentating on Rory last night, he was hitting it everywhere and 5 down, listening to them you'd have thought he was 5 up lol, horrific. The excitement than then followed as he fought back to only lose 2&1 was laughable


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2018)

fundy said:



			him and McGinley commentating on Rory last night, he was hitting it everywhere and 5 down, listening to them you'd have thought he was 5 up lol, horrific. The excitement than then followed as he fought back to only lose 2&1 was laughable
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s cringeworthy beyond belief - itâ€™s as bad as the yank commentators going over board about Woods - embarrassing


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 23, 2018)

I was marshalling at Wentworth one year and he barged straight through a sealed off area making noise as golfers were putting. He had that donâ€™t you know who I am air about him, arrogant beyond belief.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 23, 2018)

Really donâ€™t like Roe & canâ€™t imagine the decision making process that has installed him as a regular commentator.

I like Ewen Murray, Paul McGinley, Andrew Coltart and really like Wayne Riley. Would happily listen to David Howell as well.

Not or too fussed about Rich Beem but he has grown on me a bit.

i actually didnâ€™t mind Monty and find it strange that he seems to have been ditched, while Roe is still on regularly.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Roe is rank rotten for sure as is Faldo when he is on the golf channel
		
Click to expand...

I know it's all personal but I don't mind Faldo, partially because he actually achieved something in the game; might not be the most exciting commentator but does actually know what he's talking about for me.  Wouldn't argue with you about Roe.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 23, 2018)

Can see how he'd wind people up but I like him. Very knowledgeable and not afraid to offer an opinion - unlike many commentators. Not a good as Beemer though and at the end of the day is only commentating; not the be-all and end-all of golf coverage.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2018)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Can see how he'd wind people up but I like him. Very knowledgeable and not afraid to offer an opinion - unlike many commentators. Not a good as Beemer though and at the end of the day is only commentating; *not the be-all and end-all of golf coverage.*

Click to expand...


Well actually it is. His constant bias drone is pathetic, has me reaching for the remote to change channel or mute. As was mentioned earlier in the thread he was drooling over how good Rory was despite getting pumped yet other "lesser professional golfers" he slates at times. He was a bang average professional himself but to listen to him you would believe he had won many majors and been a world number one. 

He is the link to the coverage and the viewers and to be frank he fails.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 23, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Well actually it is. His constant bias drone is pathetic, has me reaching for the remote to change channel or mute. As was mentioned earlier in the thread he was drooling over how good Rory was despite getting pumped yet other "lesser professional golfers" he slates at times. He was a bang average professional himself but to listen to him you would believe he had won many majors and been a world number one. 

He is the link to the coverage and the viewers and to be frank he fails.
		
Click to expand...

Take your point, in mitigation he can be turned down or at least commentators are cycled out every 20 mins or so! 

Appreciate he didn't have a stellar career but he IS knowledgeable and lots better than typical american 'professional commentators' who just suck up to sponsors and networks the whole time. Nick Doherty never achieved heady heights either but is great fronting coverage...


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 23, 2018)

I quite like Mark Roe. Met him once at my local range too. Seemed a nice bloke, took a photo with him and he left me a bucket of balls. 

Wasn't a fan of Simon Holmes though.


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2018)

Roe can get on my wick
But thatâ€™s nothing compared to mcginley
Utterly pathetic
How he manages to even speak when his head is wedged firmly in the darker nether regions of Roryâ€™s butt cheeks.....well thatâ€™s a miracle in itself


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2018)

moogie said:



			Roe can get on my wick
But thatâ€™s nothing compared to mcginley
Utterly pathetic
How he manages to even speak when his head is wedged firmly in the darker nether regions of Roryâ€™s butt cheeks.....well thatâ€™s a miracle in itself
		
Click to expand...

I struggle to understand what McGinley is saying at times!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 24, 2018)

McGinley is fine, but Ewen Murray is unbearable , so syrupy. I wished I could edit his voice out as he ruins golf on sky for me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I know it's all personal but I don't mind Faldo, partially because he actually achieved something in the game; might not be the most exciting commentator but does actually know what he's talking about for me.  Wouldn't argue with you about Roe.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, Faldo has definitely improved over time as well.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I agree with this, Faldo has definitely improved over time as well.
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit I have warmed to Faldo, very dry sense of humour which appeals to me. Still never forgive him for his backside captaincy of the Ryder Cup right enough!

Sandwich list indeed!


----------



## MartynB (Mar 25, 2018)

Heâ€™s in full flow this afternoon, I expect his underwear to be slightly damp the way he is spouting the usual over the top *****.


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 25, 2018)

I have to say I cant stand Roe he has a boring monotone voice, not much personality and tries to bum up the European guys and put down American players for no good reason. I do quite like Monty as an in studio guy as I feel he has a lot to offer but is not really a good commentator. Definitely agreed sky needs more  guys like butch, Riley and Beemer they at least have enthusiasm and personality


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2018)

Unfortunately nearly all take a turn for the worst at Augusta. The levels of sycophancy for the course, tournament and heaven forbid if Jack drops in &#128561;. 

In normal times, I also find Roe hard work and prefer pretty much any of the other commentators.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Unfortunately nearly all take a turn for the worst at Augusta. The levels of sycophancy for the course, tournament and heaven forbid if Jack drops in &#128561;. 

In normal times, I also find Roe hard work and prefer pretty much any of the other commentators.
		
Click to expand...

Mostly agree but I find Butch is excellent and manages to always be impartial. Comes across brilliantly. I also like listening to him, very knowledgeable man.


----------



## JT77 (Mar 25, 2018)

I donâ€™t particularly like roe however, he isnâ€™t that bad, there are far worse commentators across sports than him. Butch is great, very good to listen too, I also like Doherty but these folk canâ€™t go all the time.  Roe is fine, not great but fine, he is no ray Wilkins though so I donâ€™t get the hate.
Just to add, I really like rich beam too seems like he would be good craic especially if him and radar were on the lash!!


----------



## Parsaregood (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't think anybody hates him they just find his commentary very boring and he lacks the zest and enthusiasm of other more interesting guys. He's  also very biased towards certain guys which is pretty annoying itself


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2018)

I could listen to Butch all day. And Rich Beem for that matter. I like Murray as well and he knows how to paint the picture and lets the words dictate rather than talking all the time when viewers can see what's happening for themselves. All the best have done that. Less is more


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 25, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I could listen to Butch all day. And Rich Beem for that matter. I like Murray as well and he knows how to paint the picture and lets the words dictate rather than talking all the time when viewers can see what's happening for themselves. All the best have done that. Less is more
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if it is fashion, an edict from directors etc but commentators now seem afraid of quiet. I suspect they are told to fill air constantly as rarely are the pictures allowed to be shown and nothing said. Benaud was the master of this, Jim Laker was also wonderful. Barry Davies managed it in football but all football commentators now and for a while feel the need to talk constantly. Clive Tyldesley even does a blinkin monologue before the start of a match &#128565;.

Incidentally, I agree with the positive comments about the rest of the Sky team.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't know if it is fashion, an edict from directors etc but commentators now seem afraid of quiet. I suspect they are told to fill air constantly as rarely are the pictures allowed to be shown and nothing said. Benaud was the master of this, Jim Laker was also wonderful. Barry Davies managed it in football but all football commentators now and for a while feel the need to talk constantly. Clive Tyldesley even does a blinkin monologue before the start of a match &#128565;.

Incidentally, I agree with the positive comments about the rest of the Sky team.
		
Click to expand...

I was fortunate enough to know Dan Maskell, the BBC tennis commentator and he spoke exactly the same way as he'd commentate. Even in a normal conversation around the golf course, he'd pause, let what he'd said sink in and then either continue or respond to your reply. Alliss (in his prime, not so much these days) Laker, Benaud, Arlott, Ted Lowe, Brian Moore and Barry Davies were all excellent at judging when to speak and when to be quiet


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 26, 2018)

What's going on with the hair!!!

Was watching the golf last night and my wife said he looks a bit lemon. 

Got to be honest I don't mind him, far more annoying people out there.


----------



## Svenska (Mar 26, 2018)

He's the absolute pits, there's surely someone waiting in the wings better than this helmet?


----------



## Foles (Sep 13, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Forgot how much I hate this guy.

Biggest turn off in golf in Mark Roe talking. Can someone remind me how many majors he won and how long he was world number 1 for?????

A guy famous for forgetting to swap cards and nowt else.
		
Click to expand...

McGinley....lovely guy...rubbish commentator

(Mod note.. nice one first post first infraction, please mind the language, see forum rules at the top of OOB)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2020)

Foles said:



			McGinley....lovely guy...shit commentator
		
Click to expand...

Share the sentiment (but be careful with the language or the moderators will have a word in your shell like). (Mod Edit..we already have) McGinley and Roe simply don't cut it as commentators. As plain as that and so get people in that can do the job better. Sky were using Ken Brown I think during the UK swing and even though he's old guard he has a proper depth of knowledge and could still get the message across to the viewer


----------



## sunshine (Sep 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Share the sentiment (but be careful with the language or the moderators will have a word in your shell like). McGinley and Roe simply don't cut it as commentators. As plain as that and so get people in that can do the job better. Sky were using Ken Brown I think during the UK swing and even though he's old guard he has a proper depth of knowledge and could still get the message across to the viewer
		
Click to expand...

Agree wholeheartedly.

The pair of them are so sycophantic with certain players. Especially Roe commenting on anything Tiger does.


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 14, 2020)

However, you could play a great drinking game whilst watching the golf. Anytime Mark Roe says "The Game of Golf" you must take a shot. You'd become more drunk than the guy that has to have a shot any time a putt is holed.


----------



## jack1 (Sep 14, 2020)

I hate Faldo and his fake American accent. Also the awful woman hettie? But they got rid of her


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 14, 2020)

Ironic this post has returned. A guy at our place today said Roe would come and give a one day Group Lesson. The cost £1600. Cannot stand the man and my colleague was surprise nobody wanted him as a visitor/ teacher


----------



## birdyhunter (Sep 14, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He is up there with Monty and Holmes as the two worst commentators/pundits in golf - all three can make you press the mute
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know.. Monty is useful if you forgot who won the Ryder Cup in 2010 and need reminding.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2020)

jack1 said:



			I hate Faldo and his fake American accent. Also the awful woman hettie? But they got rid of her
		
Click to expand...

I like Faldo (I may be biased) but he still calls it as he sees it. I think you mean Henni Zuel who I think won on the LET then retired through injury. I actually think she does ok especially during the ladies coverage. The next one on the block will be Issi Mehmet but having met her she's quite personable and with some training will hold her own much better (if used properly by Sky)


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I like Faldo (I may be biased)
		
Click to expand...

Awful commentator - not quite as bad as he was as a Ryder Cup captain though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Awful commentator - not quite as bad as he was as a Ryder Cup captain though.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree about the commentating but agree 110% about the RC


----------



## JamesR (Sep 15, 2020)

I don’t really care who’s commentating.
I’d rather have bad commentary on some golf, than good commentary on no golf.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 15, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Awful commentator - not quite as bad as he was as a Ryder Cup captain though.
		
Click to expand...

Like Homer, I think Faldo is a great commentator. He understands the expectations that a top golfer has for every shot. When a player misses the target by 5 yards Faldo is the best commentator at calling it a good shot or a bad shot given the circumstances.

He was a dreadful RC captain though.


----------

